# Mule color genetics?



## jmc

Are mule color genetics similar to horse? I'm still trying to guess what our mini-mules are going to shed out as (Impatient, I am, yes). Red's dam is a very dark bay, and Red has bay points so even though she kept her foal coat over the winter, making it difficult to guess, I'm thinking she's going to be bay...

Thistle, however, is currently dark, black or very dark brown. Her dam is either grey or silver black (dark grey dapple body, light mane/tail, light legs). Thistle's legs when she had her foal coat were a lot lighter than Red's, very much like Yankee's is - my horse is silver bay. However, her mane and tail are not light.

Their sire is a standard grey donkey.

Will Thistle stay dark, do you think, or is it possible she'll shed out to be dark grey/dapple? I'd love it if she turned out silver black but given her dark mane/tail I don't think that's possible, right?

I know squat about mule color genetics, obviously.


----------



## wbwks

Nope, donkey genes/colors and horse colors/genes are not predictable. Appaloosa will translate but will be enlarged. Horse paint genes (overo) don't pass on to mules at all, whereas horse tobiano will translate high socks and maybe a butt spot or shield. If the donkey has spots, there is a chance of getting an overo type of pattern, or you could get a pure white mule colt. 

It is a frustrating thing, color of mule foals. pictures pictures because we all love to see pictures!!

I have a 6yo molly that was dunskin but just this year is showing gray on her face, I think it is slow but she will eventually be gray. You can see her if you click my horses.


----------



## thecolorquest

Post photos. Donkey colors are not that far removed from horse colors. They simply have fewer variations (no cream, no silver, no appaloosa, no tobiano, no champagne). 

What do you mean by "bay points"? You mean she looks red with a dark mane, tail and lower legs? Then bay or brown. 

For the mule foal from a silver, you would see signs before now. It's common for mule foals, like horse foals, to have lighter legs in foal coats on bays, browns and blacks (whereas donkey foals usually do not).


----------



## jmc

Thistle as a baby:









Thistle now:









And all three: Red in the foreground, Thistle, and Yankee, my silver bay Rocky:


----------



## Yogiwick

Big baby! I know very little about mules but I can tell you Thistle's dam is silver. Thistle's not going to lighten because she doesn't have a gene to do that (unless she would get it from dad? So confusing lol, I don't think the "grey" donkey is the same as grey in horses but I have no idea) Regardless I would expect her color to be changing which it isn't.

I'd say their both bay, of different shades.


----------



## Mulefeather

Looks like they will both stay bay dun- Thistle especially has the dun gene, since she's got the trademark cross on her shoulders and lineback. I can't see if the other one has it too.


----------



## thecolorquest

Bay and brown. Both with donkey dun-markings (which may be ND1, we are still working on gene tests for the donkeys). She will not turn silver.


----------



## jmc

Red isn't so much big as very, very fluffy - she retained her baby coat then grew a winter one too.


----------



## EponaLynn

Just had to pop in and say they're all sweet but your Rocky looks stunning!!! 

Could you share some pics of him?


----------



## jmc

Re pics of Yankee... have fun: https://www.facebook.com/YankeeAllstar


----------



## jmc

Mulefeather said:


> Looks like they will both stay bay dun- Thistle especially has the dun gene, since she's got the trademark cross on her shoulders and lineback. I can't see if the other one has it too.


Red has the spine stripe. The shoulder cross isn't very well defined on her, and it's a bit further forward than normal, but it is there.


----------

